# Navarre Fishing Rodeo



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

October 7 & 8

Register at http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/

Fun for the entire family! Early bird rate ends at Midnight on Sunday. 
Save $5 if you are prior or active duty Military - promotion code: MILITARY.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

At least y'all didn't go stupid this year with the sailfish.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

*Navarre Fishing Rodeo Early Bird Registration Ends Sunday at midnight*

Cash Prizes, Great Door Prizes and Awesome Captains bag - not to mention the tech Mojo shirt for the first 250 anglers. $5 off for Military - Code is MILITARY. Register at http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/

:thumbup:


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

I know somebody will update this, but the Fishing Rodeo has been rescheduled to Oct-21st and 22nd due to the weather. :thumbsup:


----------

